# WTB Power Rod Wrapper and Dryer



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone wanting to get rid of their Power wrapper and Dryer and any supplies they would like to get rid of?


----------



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

*Power rod wrapper*

I have a wrapper I would like to sell, pm me - motor with all guides and several spools of thread, I would sell it all for 40.00. John


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

PM sent to kooljay, if coleg126 decides to pass on your offer.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*power wrapper*

I have a full power wrapper for sale plus lots of supplies. $100 firm for the wrapper.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is that with supplies also?


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rod Wrapper*

No, just the wrapper which is a pretty good deal. I have sold two and the buyers were very happy.

As for supplies: I have plenty of guides, thread, and tips. A lot of used ones and also a whole lot of new ones. If I have something you need in stock, I will be pretty close to wholesale on the price.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Why would you be selling used components when new ones are comparitively cheap.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

cleaning up the shop


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*Rod building supplies*

Most of my used guides I took off brand new rods that I bought in bulk from the manufacturer, mostly bottom halves of 2-piece rods. I sell these very cheap.

The used guides also help match up with older rods needing repair. Nice to have matched sets.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*lostkey*

Lostkey, sent you a PM


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*wrapper*

Have not seen it


----------

